# Forum Home Renovation Cladding  Corner end stops

## Muzza88

I am planning to clad my house in Duraplank or similar fibre cement weatherboards. I like the look of the American weatherboard houses with the extra details of contrasting colours. To this end, I plan to do timber corner end stops. Not just the one piece of timber but two together to make an angle. The instructions I have read on the net from the companies suggest using 70 x 25mm timber for this. Most places like Bunnings don't seem to sell any treated timber at 25mm thick. Are there places that sell 25mm treated timber or would 70 x 18mm do the job? The weatherboards will be 230 x 7.5mm. So when lapped the thickness will be about 15mm against the 18mm timber thickness. 
Any suggestions? 
Muzza

----------


## OBBob

Do you have a picture of what you are trying to achieve?

----------


## Muzza88

These are some photos that show the idea..    
Duraplank instructions say:  But I want to do the corner piece on side and front. So make an "L" shape from two pieces then attach to corner of house. Then butt weatherboards up to this. I will then paint the corner a contrasting colour like the above photos. So the same colour as the window frames. 
Muzza

----------


## jimfish

You could get some 45x45 or 70x70 and rip the back out to make a one piece external corner moulding  
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## OBBob

Yeah,  otherwise just get the closest standard size that'll protrude from the weatherboard and join. The ripping idea would probably weather better.

----------

